# Law and ethics around leading a bike ride



## User76022 (23 Nov 2018)

My cycling buddy made a throwaway comment while on our ride tonight. He said it would be good if someone were to organise a charity bike ride suitable for all levels. 

I thought about it for a second, and then suggested, why don't we organise one? 

I'm up for it, in principle. What we had in mind was not an all the gear sort of ride. This would be aimed at getting the less confident and less fit out on their bikes. Something like 10 miles on fairly flat ground on safe cycling routes with cafe and chip shop breaks.

If my buddy and I were to organise and lead such a ride, would there be any legal or ethical concerns to think about?


----------



## derrick (23 Nov 2018)

https://www.cyclinguk.org/guide/organise-charity-bike-ride-sportive


----------



## derrick (23 Nov 2018)

I have been looking to organize a charity ride from our local pub. But it sounds like a lot of hassle, so i just ride with the club or just friends.


----------



## ericmark (8 Apr 2019)

I was a member of RAYNET the amateur radio emergency network, and when I started we would act as marshals, and generally help with the even, however as the years went on, we were told to do less and less blaming the insurance, so we gradually did less and less until all we did was pass on massages, we did do what seemed to make sense, but would get told off again and again, until in the end very few wanted us at their events, and without enough donations we simply could not pay for the insurance so around 5 years ago it was stopped in this area except once a year firework event done by lifeboat and covered by their insurance.

The idea of RAYNET was so when the floods in north Wales knocked out the local telephones we could provide the essential communications required, and to do that needed practice, in the main learning when not to talk, and cycling events like British heart foundation in Rhyl gave us the practice we needed and also helped the event organisers.

However the mobile telephone has taken over, and with whats-app everyone knows what's going on just like with the radio. Whole hobby is slowly dyeing.


----------

